# elk steaks



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I have some elk backstrap I wanna grill tomorrow--anyone have any good marinades/recipes.??thanks, jared


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Elk is so goood I wouldn't put anything on it, cept maybe some cavenders.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a bunch of elk in the freezer too. I like to sprinkle some Dales on it, then shake some Montreal Steak Seasoning and minced garlic then grill over a hot flame. It's hard to beat elk meat - even non-game eaters like it.

Ed


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

that is exactly what i ended up doing pensacolaed---it was sooooooooo good


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to hear it. If you like that Montreal seasoning, try their marinade - it comes in a little envelope, and it's usually with the Gravy mix in the supermarket. You're supposed to mix water and oil and vinegar with it to marinate the meat, but I usually cut down the water and instead of oil, I use Kraft Italian Dressing. I also like to add extra minces onion and garlic, and just a hint of Dales.

Man what flavor. 

Ed


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen elk prepared a couple times with a blu cheese stuffing or topping ,can't quit remember but it looked delicious. Well to me anyway, love blu cheese.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

elk ka bob----- cube your elk up season it with seasoning of your choice (no salt) or italian dressing enhances flavor not much lightly coat if you do before you season.. let sit over night. now take some sausage onion and bell peppers or /and bannanna peppers .. alternate onion ,elk, bell pepper, sausage onion, elk bell pepper ect ect grill and it is great


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John - I made the Elk Kabobs with Conecuh sausage - it was great. The wife and I loved it. 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Never tried elk. Does it taste anything like venison?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

similar, but less gamey. my wife isnt a huge fan of venison, but she loves elk. but when i ask what the difference is, she says not much difference, elk is just better.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks nb I will have to try some. I sure would love to hunt one and try it that way


----------

